# My Steinhart Ocean 39mm and why i bought it



## dbuergi

Hi all,

i was able to stay passive not buying any watches and just reading in different watch communities and forums for over a year now. Some weeks ago i saw the first pictures of the new 39mm models of the Ocean One and directly felt in love. I owned several Steinhart Watches with 42mm, 44mm and even 45mm and even if i liked the design the watches felt too big.
It didn't take much time before i decided that i need to buy the 39mm version. :-!
View attachment DSC09725.jpg

The watch has the same good quality i had on all of my Steinhart watches before and on the wrist the size feels just perfect for me.








I like the trend that manufacturers go back to smaller size watches and the design turns out to be much more in the foreground than the size.
Thanks for ready these lines and here are some more shots of the Ocean One 39mm.


















View attachment DSC09730.jpg
View attachment DSC09732.jpg


----------



## lvt

A 39mm Pepsi or Coke could be the new best-seller for sure.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## leong33

Its nice overall. The setback is the bezel click


----------



## lvt

leong33 said:


> Its nice overall. The setback is the bezel click


It's not 120-click bezel?

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## leong33

lvt said:


> It's not 120-click bezel?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


It is. There is click play not as solid as the 42mm Ocean Black that I used to own


----------



## ibemanson

It looks very nice. I think I'll be trading or selling my larger Steinhart very soon to get a 39mm version.


----------



## lvt

ibemanson said:


> It looks very nice. I think I'll be trading or selling my larger Steinhart very soon to get a 39mm version.


I probably will do the same if mine is not a GMT.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## casparblok

only thing i don't like is the date magnifications

system malfunction (error:43512)


----------



## ibemanson

I'm thinking the cyclops could be removed. Only a matter of time before someone here does it and posts a picture.


----------



## Eodtech

I don't know, Im kind of a big fan of the 39mm and the cyclops too...


----------



## casparblok

i'm thinking about replacing the crystal with one that does a better magnification 

system malfunction (error:43512)


----------



## callmev

handsome watch for sure. quality too. i'm glad the makers are making smaller version of their popular watches so more of us can enjoy it


----------



## CUWATCH

I always found the bracelet bulky on the 42MM. How does the 39MM bracelet compare?


----------



## Abacab

This watch should be dubbed, "The mother of all submariner homages!" If I were in the market for an affordable diver this would be it. But I'm not, I'm not, I'm not, I'm not...


----------



## lvt

CUWATCH said:


> I always found the bracelet bulky on the 42MM. How does the 39MM bracelet compare?


There is a 22/18mm for the 42mm Ocean serie. Lot of folks are waiting to buy it separately.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fraga

dbuergi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> i was able to stay passive not buying any watches and just reading in different watch communities and forums for over a year now. Some weeks ago i saw the first pictures of the new 39mm models of the Ocean One and directly felt in love. I owned several Steinhart Watches with 42mm, 44mm and even 45mm and even if i liked the design the watches felt too big.
> It didn't take much time before i decided that i need to buy the 39mm version. :-!
> View attachment 12578785
> 
> The watch has the same good quality i had on all of my Steinhart watches before and on the wrist the size feels just perfect for me.
> View attachment 12578787
> 
> 
> I like the trend that manufacturers go back to smaller size watches and the design turns out to be much more in the foreground than the size.
> Thanks for ready these lines and here are some more shots of the Ocean One 39mm.
> View attachment 12578793
> View attachment 12578795
> View attachment 12578797
> View attachment 12578799
> View attachment 12578801
> View attachment 12578803


Thats is a very good looking watch! Steinhart hit the nail in the head with the 39mm size.
Like somebody else here mentioned, It is nice to see some brands moving away from oversized watches.


----------



## yankeexpress

Abacab said:


> This watch should be dubbed, "The mother of all submariner homages!" If I were in the market for an affordable diver this would be it. But I'm not, I'm not, I'm not, I'm not...


It's a close call...the 40mm NTH is thinner, has etched & fully lumed bezel and crown, drilled lugs, and has the 9015 movement which can be handwound without worrying about the 2824s issues when cranking it manually.

The Steinhart has the cyclops and date at 3'oclock and is Swiss, FWIW. Close call.

The OWC is another awesome 40mm MilSub.

And the revised 39mm Armida A9 now has a 2824 inside.


----------



## usc1

I'm still waiting for mine. It's in a "preorder" limbo. 

How's this compared to squale's 1545?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iinsic

CUWATCH said:


> I always found the bracelet bulky on the 42MM. How does the 39MM bracelet compare?


The O39 bracelet is 20mm at the lugs and tapers to 16mm at the clasp. The clasp is much nicer than my last O1 VRed ... much heavier stamping with chamfered edges.

Dimensions are:
OAL: 47.6mm
Ø: 39mm (this is bezel; case, sans crown guard, is slightly smaller)
Height: 12.8mm
Weight (with two whole links removed): 160.8g

It can take up to a couple of weeks for your order to be queued and shipped. These things sell out at fast as new ones come in. It took about a week for my order to be shipped, and overnight delivery to Florida.


----------



## fish70

I would love the OVM in 39mm.


----------



## G07

Hopefully the 39 mm OO will have an option of an aluminum bezel insert. The writing on the ceramic inserts seem to "fade away" ...


----------



## Riker

dbuergi, congrats on the new 39mm Ocean. 

Wear it well & often....!


----------



## jupiterfang

All divers go biger and biger. 39 mm is perfect for daily wearing. I had a 38 CW trident which i like very much. Little cute small diver on my wrist.


----------



## rioc

so, pulled the trigger on a 39 too this morning... hoping it arrives on friday... a shame I couldn't get a hold of them to ask if I could pick it up, since my office is about 5minutes from their swiss distributor...


----------



## iinsic

jupiterfang said:


> All divers go biger and biger. 39 mm is perfect for daily wearing. I had a 38 CW trident which i like very much. Little cute small diver on my wrist.


I almost picked up one of those Trident 38's. The cost held me back long enough for Steinhart to introduce their O39 (thankfully!). And you're right: The size is perfect for daily wear (and I've got a 7¾"/19.7cm wrist). It's also perfect for underwater use. My most frequently used watch in 50 years of diving was an Omega SM300. The second most frequently used was an Omega SM120 _Plongeur DeLuxe_, which was only 38mm. It also had a dive bracelet that could fit up to a 5mm wetsuit.

What's always seemed most "cute" to me were guys wearing huge watches on their 6ish-inch wrist, like a 5-year-old wearing daddy's watch. The wrist shots below of me wearing the new O39 and a 45mm Doxa SUB5000T give you some idea how silly those large watches looked on _my_ big wrist. Of course, that's why they make chocolate _and_ vanilla ice cream ... different strokes for different folks. ;-)


----------



## ducatiross

yankeexpress said:


> It's a close call...the 40mm NTH is thinner, has etched & fully lumed bezel and crown, drilled lugs, and has the 9015 movement which can be handwound without worrying about the 2824s issues when cranking it manually.


Hey Yankee, sorry I should know this, but what watch are you referring to when you say 'NTH' ??

I've got a 42mm Ocean Once Green, and it hand winds very stiffly even when fully unwound, so I'm wondering if something is wrong with it. Certainly compared with my Ocean One GMT, which winds so easily with hardly any pressure.


----------



## ducatiross

Don't bother - I've just done my own NTH search - should have done this before posting the thread, sorry guys.


----------



## daogiahieu

Can you tell me about the measurement of this watch, i care about the dial measurement which is 29.5 cm in rolex sub


----------



## iinsic

daogiahieu said:


> Can you tell me about the measurement of this watch, i care about the dial measurement which is 29.5 cm in rolex sub


The crystal diameter of the O39 is 28.5mm.


----------



## MarcoM

What a great looking watch. It is on my list op options that I am looking into. The pull from the 42 models are strong. But this makes me change my mind back and forward.


----------



## 367-80

My Ocean Green 39 arrived Friday  The wife wants the pink 39 but on a pink strap but they don't sell it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## daogiahieu

367-80 said:


> My Ocean Green 39 arrived Friday  The wife wants the pink 39 but on a pink strap but they don't sell it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Can you tell me about the measurement of this watch, i care about the dial measurement which is 29.5 cm in rolex sub


----------



## 367-80

daogiahieu said:


> Can you tell me about the measurement of this watch, i care about the dial measurement which is 29.5 cm in rolex sub


I am afraid that info is above my pay grade but I am sure a well informed member will enlighten us as I am rather curious also.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## daogiahieu

iinsic said:


> The crystal diameter of the O39 is 28.5mm.


Thank you, i think this is too small ), i have an orient ray 2, and its is 30mm and i think it quite small.


----------



## iinsic

daogiahieu said:


> Thank you, i think this is too small ), i have an orient ray 2, and its is 30mm and i think it quite small.


Too small for what? I dived for several years back in the late-70s and early-80s with a Heuer that had a 26mm crystal. It was every bit as legible as a 44mm Boschett Cave Dweller or 45mm Doxa I owned years later.


----------



## sefrcoko

iinsic said:


> Too small for what? I dived for several years back in the late-70s and early-80s with a Heuer that had a 26mm crystal. It was every bit as legible as a 44mm Boschett Cave Dweller or 45mm Doxa I owned years later.


Maybe just too small for their taste. That's fair


----------



## iinsic

sefrcoko said:


> Maybe just too small for their taste. That's fair


It's also fair for me to point out that tastes change. A few years ago I had a box full of very nice watches in the 38-39mm range (including a Broad Arrow 3551.20 and a SM120 _Plongeur DeLuxe_) that I flipped in the throes of the Wrist Frisbee Fever. Wouldn't wear anything smaller than 44mm. I once declared that 44mm-46mm was my "sweet spot." Hah! Now I would give anything if I had some of those smaller watches back in my possession, especially the two Omegas. And I wouldn't wear a 44-46mm watch to a ... well, as politely as I can put my very old friend's coarse expression ... a romantic occasion between two canines. ;-)


----------



## sefrcoko

iinsic said:


> It's also fair for me to point out that tastes change. A few years ago I had a box full of very nice watches in the 38-39mm range (including a Broad Arrow 3551.20 and a SM120 _Plongeur DeLuxe_) that I flipped in the throes of the Wrist Frisbee Fever. Wouldn't wear anything smaller than 44mm. I once declared that 44mm-46mm was my "sweet spot." Hah! Now I would give anything if I had some of those smaller watches back in my possession, especially the two Omegas. And I wouldn't wear a 44-46mm watch to a ... well, as politely as I can put my very old friend's coarse expression ... a romantic occasion between two canines. ;-)


Absolutely, I fully agree . My first watches were 44mm, but over time my tastes changed so I flipped them... Now 38-40mm is generally my sweet spot, and I can't believe I once wore those large beasts


----------

